# Varmints Inc. DiaTube



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

A little prototype wooden tube Ive been using for a while to run diaphragm calls thru to increase volume etc.
Its a 2 piece glue up of osage and mesquite with a quickie finish on it. I didnt put a lot of work into this one.
Anyways, thought Id share.
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats very nice Mark ! How much for one?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it. Nice work.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys...Ed ,not really making any yet, this was the first one. Im planning on making them a little different next time, as the internals are a bit small on this one. Still works well, but want some bigger innards I think
Mark


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mark,

This is really cool, but I am curious.... have you run any tests to see if something like this actually works to extend the range of the call? I am really interested in knowing.

Personally, I know my perception is off when listening to my digital call run, or even when I am hand calling. When I am on the other end of things though, I realize how much different (louder or softer) the calling is.

I mean, does extending the sound out a few inches really have any impact? Why not just get up and move forward a few inches?









Truly interested in this discussion and I am not trying to be an arse.... (new thing im trying)

Either way, that thing is beau-ti-ful!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

It do feel it does. As men, we all know its not always about length. The inside shape, volume (as in the space ) etc. of the barrel works to amplify sound. Kind of gathers it up and spits it out louder than it came in. Short barrels get loud and sharp. To long of a barrel will deepen sound, and somtimes deaden the sound actually. Although material and wall thickness is a big factor too. If you look at a Crtir Call Magnum, it has a short barrel but is very loud (the plastic used on those calls is key as well though). It will easily outperform almost anything out there. Some of that is toneboard design as well though, good design lets you put a lot of air thru there efficiently.

But yes,I have been a few hundred yards or more away from a calling partner and had him switch up between using a tube of some kind, and then calling without it. You can definetly hear it better,
Wish I could be more scientific.
Just my .02.
Mark

Diaphragms are as loud as any other type call, you dont need anything else really.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool concept. Kind of reminds me of the old mega phones that folks used to expand their sounds for speaking in crowds or for music. Or one of you old guys could turn it around to hear better...LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats a good idea Tom 2 uses for on item, blow throught it and then stick in your ear to see if they answer LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice job on it. The mesquite and stipling really set it off.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet looking caller. It sure would have a tendency to make the sound more directional.


----------

